

Shipping high-res photo prints to my users, as cheaply as possible. Tips needed. - sgt

I am working on a startup website (will be presented on HN soon) offering various high-res photos, and I'd like to let my users order prints.<p>I'm specifically looking for a (possibly chinese?) factory that can print, package and ship directly to the client. Price is a huge concern so I can offer the prints to my users as cheaply as possible.<p>I've been looking at sites like Alibaba but manufacturers seem to be more interested in shipping 1000+ prints to one location and be done with it. However, in my case I'd need them to ship 1 or more photo prints to individual addresses around the world.<p>Any ideas? Thanks!
======
mattblalock
There are many companies in the US that offer this service. They're generally
called print shops, or printers, versus a manufacturer.

[http://startups.com/questions/23253/which-online-photo-
print...](http://startups.com/questions/23253/which-online-photo-printing-
services-provide-an-api-for-me-to-integrate-my-websit)

I've personally worked with SmugMug before, but there are several companies
that offer this service. Many also offer an API to integrate with. :D

------
fragmede
You might ask these guys ;) <http://us.moo.com/>

